# Planning 10g, Some questions/help needed



## DFL18 (Mar 16, 2005)

Im currently planning on setting up a 10g planted tank, im kinda going for something like the tank below. My plans so far are 10g tank, either eco-complete or flourite (any preferences?), and this lighting fixture http://www.hellolights.com/201xcoraqpch.html

what sort of filter would you guys reccomend, i know canister but im not sure what size would be appropriate for a 10g?

also, do any of you reccomend that i go with something else for the lighting, and should i replace the 50/50 bulbs with 6700k or 10000k bulbs?

and for a diffuser, would you guys reccomend something like the tank below? and where could i get one

sorry for all the questions, im new to planted tanks, but maintain several reef tanks, including a 1g pico tank. any and all help is greatly appreciated if you guys could steer me in the right direction for equipment


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Coralife also makes a freshwater fixture, that way you do not have to replace the bulb. By the way I use Coralife and have no grips, good fixture.

I would go with Eco-complete for the substrate. No rinsing required, just open the bag and pour into the tank.

For a filter the submersible ones would work well. I have heard good things about the 501 turtle filter (can't remember the brand).

The Hagan ladder makes a very nice diffuser/bubble counter and works great also. Although I do like the look of the glass diffuser in your pic.

_What are your plans for a C02 system?_ I'm guessing DIY.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

zoo med 501 turtle canister filter(60$) google it
boyu glass diffuser(30$) sponsors
current USA 40 watt light fixture with legs and 6700k/10000k bulb(80$) bigalsonline.com
eco complete substrate(20$) lfs


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

I got my Zoomed at one of the chain pet stores for less than $50 (45 I think), and I have been very happy with it.


----------



## DFL18 (Mar 16, 2005)

awesome, that helped a lot, thanks guys


----------



## DFL18 (Mar 16, 2005)

so i will soon begin the purchase of equipment, when i begin stocking the tank, do i need to rinse the ecocomplete or flourite? (which between the two do you guys reccomend?) and what about plants, do i rinse them off or dip them in r/o water or anything? ive been reading as much as i can and its strange because i know so much more about reef tanks, but not very much about planted tanks and would very much love to set one up soon


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

eco complete does not need to be rinsed, flourite I believe does, I think flourite gives better results even though I've never used it, just from what I've heard.


----------



## DFL18 (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks, btw awesome tank, its simply beautiful, you wouldnt happen to know where or how to get another one of your glass diffusers do you?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

DFL18 said:


> so i will soon begin the purchase of equipment, when i begin stocking the tank, do i need to rinse the ecocomplete or flourite? (which between the two do you guys reccomend?) and what about plants, do i rinse them off or dip them in r/o water or anything? ive been reading as much as i can and its strange because i know so much more about reef tanks, but not very much about planted tanks and would very much love to set one up soon


I would recommend Eco-complete because it is so much easier to use, just open the bag and pour into the tank. Flourite requires lots of rinsing, which can take up a good deal of time. I have used both and found both to be equally good substrates.

Some people do dip their plants before putting them into their tank to get rid of what ever may be lurking on them. I don't dip and have never had any problems. Here is a link for dips... http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantdipsbaths.htm


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Osteomata said:


> I got my Zoomed at one of the chain pet stores for less than $50 (45 I think), and I have been very happy with it.


ZooMED 510 filter is $27.95 at www.futurepets.com. You have to click on
the frog for the reptiles section and there it is. I believe that's the cheapest
price on the net.

Bill


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

o my..... are you serious?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> o my..... are you serious?


Yep, it pays to shop around....

Bill


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I did not think you can use Eheim diffuser for DIY CO2 system.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

a boyu not a ehiem, not sure if ehiem works.


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Glass Diffuser*



DFL18 said:


> thanks, btw awesome tank, its simply beautiful, you wouldnt happen to know where or how to get another one of your glass diffusers do you?


 I believe you might find it on taiwan's ebay but I heard it only works on compress CO2


----------

